# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Избавляемся от подпапок в Applications

## SDA

Как известно, на маке приложения представляют собой пакет (папку с расширением .app), в котором лежат все необходимые ресурсы и исполняемый файл. В большинстве случаев такой пакет самодостаточен и, при перемещении в произвольное место, приложение будет запускаться и работать. Однако некоторые приложения представляют собой не просто .app, а папку, в которой кроме него лежат другие необходимые приложению файлы. Этим чаще грешат портированные приложения, но есть и некоторые родные маковские, находящиеся в подпапках (камень в сторону iWork и Microsoft Office).
Такая нестандартная структура порождает два небольших неудобства:

   1. для запуска приложения требуется на 1 клик больше
   2. папка не имеет значка приложения, вследствие чего его труднее найти визуально

В идеале все приложения должны быть доступны по одному клику, а подпапок в папке Applications по крайней мере не должно быть видно. 
Как этого добиться смотрим под катом. http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/macosx/99619/#habracut

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

